
Ask HN: Name one SaaS product that you hate, but pay for - samrohn
Name one SaaS product that you hate, but you&#x2F; your company pay for
======
quickthrower2
Lastpass. Seems buggy to me, and fiddly to use.

~~~
gtirloni
Switching to 1Password is pretty easy. I was feared moving because messing
with passwords is scary but it was totally worth it. It's a much better
experience.

------
EduardoBautista
Slack. It is just so slow but everyone is now used to it that if you use
something else people actually complain.

------
Veen
FreshBooks. I don't hate FreshBooks per se, but I hate that after they updated
their interface and API, the new version only works with Stripe. I have to pay
to stay on the old interface so that I can use it with PayPal.

------
Crazyontap
Asana because it's just slow as hell and can easily eat upto 2GB memory
whenever it's running.

~~~
throw03172019
2GB in the browser? I know the initial load is slow but the websockets are
usually pretty quick for me. I’m not sure how many teams/projects you have but
that seems like a lot of data!

------
g123g
Workday

------
andrei_says_
Huddle

------
mpfundstein
upwork

~~~
nkristoffersen
Wow talk about a shitty web app. I spend a lot of money on contractors through
upwork but the website is so terrible.

Feels like they used bottom barrel developers off their own site.

